# DRM Error while shutdown or restart



## HimanshuK (Feb 9, 2020)

Hi i am running freebsd 13 current with drm-devel-kmod with my ryzen 5 2400g with inbuilt vega graphics as no other version of drm kmod works with freebsd version gpu loads but give black screen...when i restart or shutdown i get this:, ERROR: drm_sched_entity_flush.=====>BUG: entity->rq->sched is null


----------



## Crivens (Feb 10, 2020)

-current? You are on your own.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 10, 2020)

HimanshuK said:


> i am running freebsd 13 current


Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## Raffeale (Mar 30, 2020)

12.1 has same issue.


----------

